# New hunting page/brand



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well me and a good friend have decided to start a new venture and see what we can do with it. The page is called fowl_n_tines_hunting on Instagram and face book we are all about archery and waterfowl hunting. We are working on decals and tshirts to go with but are working on spreading the word right now. If you guys are interested give a like or a share I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck.

.


----------

